
Ack now hosted on GitHub - mgrouchy
http://github.com/petdance/ack
======
axod
It'd be nice if these sort of links on github went to a nice friendly "What
the hell is Ack?" page. With a nice summary of the project etc. Like in the
big green "Sign up to github" box maybe? So people can see at a glance what
the project is about.

I know there's a README after some scrolling, but it's not really obvious.
There's a load of hex strings which seem a bit premature, and a source list
which again assumes I know what the project is all about...

I kinda prefer how google code shows things :/

eg <http://code.google.com/p/google-caja/>

~~~
mgrouchy
I could have always have pointed it at the actually readme
<http://github.com/petdance/ack/blob/master/README>

I just thought in this case the root of the project might have made more
sense. Maybe they should put an excerpt from the README under the standard
project blurb with name, homepage and clone url.

~~~
axod
That's not much better for me, still half a page of 'stuff' before the README
starts :)

I didn't mean to derail the thread though, but it's always irritated me about
github links. I click on one and have no clue what the hell the project is.

/me is off to checkout ack (Haven't used it before, and looks useful).

------
rarrrrrr
Ack is a joy. It's almost completely displaced my use of grep for code related
purposes now.

~~~
vdm
Indeed. It turns out that Defaults Matter. Who knew?

~~~
snprbob86
I've been using Ack tons, love it. However, I don't like the --notext default.
I find that I specify --text almost every time. Just wanted to give everyone a
headsup that this is the case: I introduced some bugs in my app when I missed
a whole bunch of .txt templates for plain text email variants.

~~~
CUViper
Ah, but ack supports an options file, so you can actually change your own
defaults. Consider adding "--text" to "$HOME/.ackrc". In case you want more,
specify just one option per line.

~~~
snprbob86
Thanks for the tip. I assumed that this existed, but hadn't gotten around to
looking for it yet. My point, however, was to confirm that defaults do, in
fact, matter :-)

------
garnet7
I'm new to github. When I go to download it ("Downloads" tab at github) and
click "latest" "tgz"; why do I get "petdance-
ack-$extremely_long_number.tar.gz" instead of "ack-1.9.0.tar.gz"?

Same thing happens if I click the curvy-cornered "download" button with the
little green downward-pointing arrow.

~~~
shabda
It is the latest commit identifier. Dont bother about it, its a normal, tar.gz
file.

